
Web App Performance Testing with Siege - otto_ortega
https://www.sitepoint.com/web-app-performance-testing-siege-plan-test-learn/
======
bradknowles
This is a good start, but only a start. Real users don't just type in random
URLs for your site -- they follow a path. They might hit your site at one URL,
then follow a link to another page, then a link to yet another page, and so
on.

There are tools to help better simulate the type of load that might be caused
by real users, and I'd love to see a follow on article that continues this
example with those methods.

